# Still Can't Stream...



## flinnr (Dec 9, 2003)

I still cannot stream from outside of my home network on my new Edge. I believe this is a known problem, but I can't seem to find it discussed in the Forum. Does anyone know if this is being worked on? Thanks!


----------



## MicahSD1 (Nov 10, 2019)

If you’re trying to stream through the online.tivo.com website, that doesn’t work with my Edge currently either. It does work fine using the iOS apps, but not through that website.

Hopefully someone else chimes in if it’s being worked on...just wanted to confirm that I’m seeing the same thing you are.


----------



## flinnr (Dec 9, 2003)

I am trying to stream from my Android phone. No luck outside of my home network. :-(


----------

